# "Run Ricky Run" Documentary on Ricky Williams



## kos (May 19, 2009)

On April 27th ESPN is airing a documentary on the 1998 Heisman Winner and current Miami Dolphin, Ricky Williams. I have watched a few of these "30 for 30" documentaries and I've been rather impressed at the emotional depth they have been able to cover.

As may of you know Ricky has suffered from social anxiety in the past. I'm hoping they go into depth about that. From the looks of this trailer that seems to be the case.

I'll try and record it and put it up on youtube for anyone that doesn't get ESPN or just missed it. It is a 90 minute documentary and chronicles five years in the life of Williams, who went from a legendary college career that included the 1998 Heisman, to NFL riches, to NFL outcast, to the Outback in Australia, to holistic medicine, to an unlikely comeback littered with lost battles against the league's drug policy.






http://30for30.espn.com/film/run-ricky-run.html
http://www.statesman.com/sports/pro/for-ricky-williams-day-to-day-decision-making-616455.html


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

I am really looking forward to that. There is such an interesting story behind Ricky Williams life and career. No doubt he is the most well known SA sufferer.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I might have to set my VCR - yes, I can use the timer :lol


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

i missed it on espn, but it will be on again at 11:00PM EST on espn2.
anyone who missed it be sure to check it out!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I missed it! 
I knew I had forgotten something. Maybe it'll be on YouTube. :lol


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Were you going to post this on youtube, I always had a fascination with Ricky since he came to the CFL that one year.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

I thought it was pretty good. However, they didn't talk about his Social Anxiety very much. I think they only mentioned it once or twice. It was still pretty interesting though.


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

Fitzer said:


> I thought it was pretty good. However, they didn't talk about his Social Anxiety very much. I think they only mentioned it once or twice. It was still pretty interesting though.


Yeah I guess he didn't want to talk about it and everyone in his life obviously doesn't understand it. I enjoyed it though...I could relate with a lot of what he went through.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

http://30for30.espn.com/film/run-ricky-run.html Some new clips here. I also forgot to record it lol. Check the link for times it airs again on the right.


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

I need to watch one of these 30 for 30 docs. I'm a big Bill Simmons fan, and I'm disappointed that I haven't seen one of these.


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

I watched it again recently...really inspirational stuff. He's a smart dude, I learned alot from hearing him talk about things. Good to see him overcome his disorder at the end.


----------

